# confused over info about how embryo thawed



## hereishoping (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all

I'm doing a natural FET and had ET yesterday. I had a grade 4BB blast and the embryologist called to say that it had survived the thaw and that ET would be in 2hrs time. When I got to the clinic a different embryologist spoke to me and described how they freeze and thaw the embryos, basically the process of vitrification. She said that mine was slow to refill with the liquid part of the blast and was half full. She said they normally leave 2 hrs between thaw and transfer so that they can see them fully expanded before returning them to us but that sometimes they refill slower and that it would just continue to expand whilst inside me. Has anybody else had this? I'm not feeling very optimistic now.

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

im in exact same boat, embryologist said this is a regular occurrence and nothing to be worried about as under the microscope all the other activity within the embryo can be seen so therefore they know which ones will continue to develop. she also said blasts regularly collapse and expand as this is the action that forces the outer shell to break to let them out. 

what i have learnt in my journey is that the doctors and embryologists what to see us succeed just as much as we do and that they will never put anything back that they do not consider viable.

i had my collapsed blast put back in on sat and i believe that it did pop up again that night and i hope that it progressed into pregnancy. good luck to u xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
Try not to worry too much, your clinic allowed the transfer to go ahead so your warmed up frostie was considered good enough to transfer, which is great!
Only 1 of my 2 made the thaw in a good enough state to transfer, between 50-75% of the cells were intact and it was only just starting to plump up a couple of hours after being taken out of storage. This little fighter hung around, I'm almost 17 weeks now, and like you I was very down about our chances.


Good luck ladies
Xxx


----------



## Kido44 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Hereishopping* you've had a embryo frozen/thawed using vitrification. The new modern method with at least 90% successful thaw rate & with 90% + of the embryo surviving. Using this method the embryos are just as good as they was before they where thawed.

*Melbg* you sound liked you had your embryos frozen/thawed using the older slow freezing method. The thaw success rate with that Method is between 50-70% with usually only around 50/60% of the embryo surving. This is the method our embryos have been frozen so it's nice oh here it worked for you.

*Hereishopping* if we are unsuccessful with this FET we'll be moving clinics to a clinic which uses vitrification. As that's the method of choice.

Good luck


----------

